# Pressemeldung: Balzer GmbH: Vernetzt angeln



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2012)

Pressemitteilung

*Balzer GmbH: Vernetzt angeln​*
Pünktlich zum Start der Angelsaison ist Balzer jetzt mit einer brandneuen digitalen Präsenz online.

Das Familienunternehmen hat seine Kommunikation vom Informationsanbieter mit Fokus auf das Sortiment hin zum erlebbaren Partner „seiner“ Angler weiterentwickelt.

Dem sich stetig wandelnden Medienverhalten unserer Gesellschaft im Ganzen und somit auch dem der Anglerschaft gerecht zu werden ist das erklärte Ziel. Die ehemalige Einbahnstraßen-Kommunikation der Massenmedien ist einem individuell anpassbaren Kommunikationsstrom gewichen, der in beide Richtungen fließt.

„Der Angler kann heute aktiv und quasi ungefiltert am Markenleben teilhaben. Mehr noch: er kann es selbst mitgestalten. Diesen Raum für Interaktion möchten wir ihm bieten“, 
so Dieter Balzer.

Daher steht im Fokus nicht etwa bloße Informationsgenerierung oder Sortimentsinformation, sondern vielmehr die Intensivierung einer Partnerschaft auf Augenhöhe zwischen dem Angler und seiner Marke.

Herzstück des Kommunikationskonzeptes ist die Homepage, allerdings mit einem neuen Gesicht. 
Sie bildet den Knotenpunkt indem sie alle Inhalte, die für den Angler von Bedeutung sind bündelt - selbstverständlich ergänzt durch die anderen Schauplätze wie Facebook, Youtube oder Twitter. 

Auch weiterhin können sich Angler unterschiedlichster Altersklassen dort untereinander und mit dem Unternehmen über ihre Leidenschaft für den Angelsport austauschen.

Mit der Website existiert nun für interessierte Angler eine Spielwiese der Kommunikation, die alle gängigen Interaktionsmöglichkeiten einbindet und auf einen Blick anbietet.

Ganz gleich welcher Art das Informations- oder Mitteilungsbedürfnis sein mag: 
es wird ihm jetzt ein zusätzlicher Raum zum Erleben und Teilen seiner Leidenschaft geboten.

Ob und über welchen Kanal er sein Angelerlebnis in digitaler Form verlängern möchte bleibt ganz ihm überlassen.



*Über Balzer*
Balzer wurde 1949 von Hanns Balzer in München gegründet.
Ursprünglich bestand das Hauptgeschäft des Unternehmens in Patentverwertung aller Art und in der Herstellung von Fischereigeräten, Feuerzeugen, feinmechanischen Teilen und Geräten, chemisch-technischen Produkten, speziellen Verbund- und Schichtstoffen; darüber hinaus betrieb es Großhandel, Export und Import mit Waren aller Art.

Anfang der 50er Jahre erfolgte die Erweiterung des Verkaufsprogramms in Angelgeräten zum Vollsortiment. 
Hinzu kam der Vertrieb von Sportartikeln wie Tauchsport, Bogensport, Eishockey und Eiskunstlauf.

Heute ist Balzer Innovateur, Konstrukteur, Importeur, Hersteller und Produzent.

Das Unternehmen bietet Produkt-Information, Schulung und Ersatzteildienst.

Sein Vollsortiment umfasst insgesamt 9.000 Produkte, die Angelgeräte werden bundesweit in über 2.000 Fachgeschäften vertrieben.

Nach wie vor ist Balzer in Familienbesitz. Dieter Balzer übernahm 1990 die Firmenleitung.


Links:
www.balzer.de
http://www.facebook.com/BalzerAngeln
http://www.youtube.com/user/Fishingalarm


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (18. April 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Balzer GmbH: Vernetzt angeln*

Also mir sagt die neue Internetpräsenz garnicht zu. Bin ich der Einzige?


----------



## Franky (18. April 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Balzer GmbH: Vernetzt angeln*

Nein, nicht wirklich...
Mir gefällt definitiv nicht, dass man Produkte nur in diesem "KAtalog" findet. Es gibt so geile Datenbanken, ind enen man das alles so schön einbauen kann...
Ein direktes Ansteuern ist so definitiv nicht machbar!
Klares "gefällt nicht"!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. April 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Balzer GmbH: Vernetzt angeln*

Das hätte man wesentlich besser aufziehen können, allein diese dröge Blindschleiche da läßt einen direkt an 'ne Fielmannwerbung denken....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Balzer GmbH: Vernetzt angeln*



> Mir gefällt definitiv nicht, dass man Produkte nur in diesem "KAtalog" findet.


Man ist halt Print gewohnt und dachte wohl, das wollen die auch im Netz so..


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (19. April 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Balzer GmbH: Vernetzt angeln*

Im großen und ganzen wirkt das Design einfach nicht ansprechend. Macht mir nicht Lust längere Zeit auf der Seite zu verweilen. Kann man irgendwo zwar nicht vergleichen aber die Seite vom Esox finde ich recht gelungen. ( http://www.esox.de )

Die Seite wirkt durch die ganzen Youtube-Video-Einbindungen wie so ein zweitklassiger Internet-Blog.


----------



## vitalMarcel (24. April 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Balzer GmbH: Vernetzt angeln*

In dieser Branche ist ein leichtes, einfaches Design definitiv die bessere Wahl. Das ältere Publikum wird es sich sehr wahrscheinlich schwer tun damit umzugehen.

Schade Balzer - das ist ein Schuss in den Ofen!


----------

